# Can't eat anything worried I'm starving the baby!



## AlwaysPraying

I've had morning sickness for the past week or so. I'm about six weeks now. I can't eat anything. I'm starving but when I go to eat I can only manage a bite or two. I feel like I haven't eaten in days. Im worried I'm not eating properly and my nutrition is so poorly.


----------



## Cridge

I felt this way with #1 as well, but all turned out okay - my son is perfectly healthy. One of the jobs of hcg is to pull nutrients from mom in order to feed baby - so you're fine. Try to eat a bite or two as often as you can, and really try to get in as much liquid as possible. Just do the best you can.


----------



## Sunshine12

Try not to worry. I was like this for weeks and when I did eat it was just crap I was keeping down but midwife told me baby doesnt need alot and would be fine. Try and drink smoothies or fruit juice and home made soup where possible as you can cram lots of good healthy stuff into those. Baby will be ok. x


----------



## smokey

Your body will suffer long befor your baby does.
A week or two of bad eating will do your baby no harm, at the moment they only need minascule amounts and will just draw nutrition of your reserves for now.
Our bodies are made to be able to survive bad nutrition for years


----------



## nickibrum

I have seen articles where it says to keep crackers by your bed, eat one when you wake up and then get up after 15 mins. I dunno how good the advice is but its meant to settle your stomach a bit xx


----------



## brittbray04

Smokey is right. My doctor told me with my last pregnancy hat the baby will take what it needs from you, that you will be the one to suffer the loss of the nourishment that you need. So for now, until the morning sickness passes, the nest thing you can do is make sure you are taking your prenatals and that when you can manage to eat, the food you are eating is healthy.


----------



## TraceC

Well thanks for answering my concerns too ladies lol. I have passed from the MS stage but have had total lack of apetite and can barely get anything in my mouth. But this has put my mind at ease <3


----------



## Lisaloo82

TraceC said:


> Well thanks for answering my concerns too ladies lol. I have passed from the MS stage but have had total lack of apetite and can barely get anything in my mouth. But this has put my mind at ease <3

i was the same with my 1st... no MS but no appetite, everything i ate just tasted of cardboard if that makes sense. My midwife told me to try to eat multi grain cereal if i couldnt eat anything substantial. i read the other day that you should only intake an extra 300 calories a day to support pregnancy, that really shocked me as i would have thought u would need alot more. xx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Those extra calories only works out to 1 bagel a day extra that you'd have to eat. It's really not much at all for sure. It's not wonder I put so much weight on in my last pregnancy! I ate way more than just an extra bagel!!


----------



## bitethebullet

My SIL lived on ice lollies for most of her pregnancy and lost loads of weight but she still managed to have a 9.5 pound, healthy girl who is now a very clever little toddler! Really don't worry about baby- it will sap the nutrients from you! Be more concerned about keeping yourself well and looking after yourself.


----------



## bitethebullet

Lisaloo82 said:


> TraceC said:
> 
> 
> Well thanks for answering my concerns too ladies lol. I have passed from the MS stage but have had total lack of apetite and can barely get anything in my mouth. But this has put my mind at ease <3
> 
> i was the same with my 1st... no MS but no appetite, everything i ate just tasted of cardboard if that makes sense. My midwife told me to try to eat multi grain cereal if i couldnt eat anything substantial. i read the other day that you should only intake an extra 300 calories a day to support pregnancy, that really shocked me as i would have thought u would need alot more. xxClick to expand...

I had actually heard that you should aim to eat only 50 calories more in first trimester, something like 200 calories in the second, 300 in the third and 500 while breast feeding! Hmmm, 50 calories is really not a lot! Best save the other half of that milky way until tomorrow....


----------



## smokey

Lisaloo82 said:


> TraceC said:
> 
> 
> Well thanks for answering my concerns too ladies lol. I have passed from the MS stage but have had total lack of apetite and can barely get anything in my mouth. But this has put my mind at ease <3
> 
> i was the same with my 1st... no MS but no appetite, everything i ate just tasted of cardboard if that makes sense. My midwife told me to try to eat multi grain cereal if i couldnt eat anything substantial. i read the other day that you should only intake an extra 300 calories a day to support pregnancy, that really shocked me as i would have thought u would need alot more. xxClick to expand...

And even that is only in the last trimester, before that you dont actualy need to eat any extra


----------



## AlwaysPraying

It feels like it keep going and going. I'm now on prescription meds for the sickness which is helping but i just can't eat. No matter what I Put in my mouth is upsetting to me. I can't seem to find anything I can eat more than a few bites of. 

I also have a dairy allergy so I can't drink shakes or anything so that's not possible for me. I'm so crabby and uncomfortable I don't know what to do. I must be causing some sort of trouble to myself. It's so worrying. I've also been having diarrhea I think it must be from my poor diet. So when I do eat something it doesn't stay in long. (sorry that's gross). 

My ultrasound is in four days so I'm hopeful to see baby then. I don't see my dr for another few weeks though. I really don't know what I'd say to them besides complaining.


----------



## katlin

Hun you can make your own shakes! With vanilla soy milk and vanilla sherbet and frozen fruit its delicious I avoid dairy cause it makes me gassy...


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'll try that. Good idea thanks!

I'm supposed to work today but so sick. I didn't miss a day with my last pregnancy and I was full time then. I only work two days now and can't manage. How pathetic. I took two sips of water and lunged for the toilet. 

I think it's time to see my dr again.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I don't have the MS problem, but in general I find that I am not very hungry and/or have no appetite. Which is bad because I know I have to eat. I don't know if it's just food aversions but I never really have the taste for anything. Even when I eat, it's usually only a few bites. This is weird because I love food and I love going out to eat but not so much. I've only felt hungry a few times these past few weeks and when I went to eat, I didn't want it. What's wrong with me?


----------



## hello_kitty_t

I am in the same boat. I have absolutely no appetite at all. So strange for me as before I used to eat all the time, everything in site. Now nothing sounds good. One night I even ended up crying to hubby that I felt so guilty for not eating much. My best friend assured me that baby would get all the nutrients from my body even if I wasn't eating much. And, although I of course planned to *try* to eat healthy while pregnant, with this food issue, I decided if something sounds good, I am going to eat it. Junk food has to be better than NO food. Anyway I heard this is a form of morning sickness and should subside around 12 weeks also.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

It's awful isn't it. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## LadyW

I've not got much of an appetite at all .. Cant even face going to the shops as it makes me heave looking at food.

I'm eating what I can and I'm making sure I digest my prenatal vitamins ....

Although baby needs very little in terms of food and energy --- they do need folic acid and vits etc --- so everyone make sure they somehow keep their prenatal vitamin tablets down !!

Easier said than done I know ;-) 

X x


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm eating noodles and vitamins I guess that's good. I was throwing up my prenatals earlier but now am seeming to keep them down, for now.


----------



## Cridge

Alwayspraying - I'm sorry you've got it so bad this time around! I totally understand as that's how I was with my first. I was almost hospitalized at 16 weeks for being dehydrated as I couldn't even get water down. I lived off of cold cereal and chocolate milk - that was the only thing that sounded good in the least. Sometimes I had to eat just a couple of bites, make sure it would stay down, and then try to eat a few more bites. Once the nausea was mostly gone (it never went away completely), I still had zero appetite. I was hungry but nothing looked good at all.

I would suggest staying away from plain water and try to get in protein when you can. It seems like everyone says crackers do the trick for them but they make me :sick:. I have to have protein (milk works - you can try soy or almond milk) with my "crackers" (cereal). See if you can do gatorade or flavored water.... but don't drink fluids by themselves; I always found that fluids alone came right back up.

Good luck! I hope it ends for you soon! It's so, so hard!!


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Thank you!! Crackers make me ill too! I'm not sure I could stomach any sort of dairy right now. Funny enough I saw a roast beef sandwich commercial on tv and it looked good. Maybe I should try that. 

Im worried about my diarrhea though. That can't be normal. I seem to have one good bowel movement and one bad. Sorry for the gross details.


----------



## Cridge

How funny!!! Once I could start eating things, almost ALL I ate for the rest of my pregnancy were Arby's roast beef sandwiches. That's all I could stomach for the longest time!! I haven't had one in almost 10 years now! haha!!

The diarrhea is definitely not a good thing as it will dehydrate you even faster. Other than that, I don't think you need to worry too much about it - it's probably just a reaction either to the meds your on or your upset stomach. Have you tried almond or soy milk? I like the vanilla flavored almond milk (it's not dairy, so it shouldn't bother you like dairy does). That's a bummer you can't do dairy - that's pretty much all that settles my stomach right now, so I don't have many alternative ideas for you.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm taking the day off work today. I Can't even stand I'm so pooped. I'm going to miss tomorrow too because I made a drs appointment. I feel foolish though. There's nothing she can tell me that will help. I want to be reassured that I'm not hurting baby but I also want to know how to feel better. I need to take care of my family my son. All I do is lye on the couch and let him watch tv all day. I'm also loosing patience with him because I feel so bad. I feel like I should be tougher and suck it up more for him. I'm trying but it's hard. I feel like I need a jab in the arm of some vitamins or something. I just need one good meal. By I can't get anything down. Sorry to sound pathetic.


----------



## hello_kitty_t

AlwaysPraying said:


> I'm taking the day off work today. I Can't even stand I'm so pooped. I'm going to miss tomorrow too because I made a drs appointment. I feel foolish though. There's nothing she can tell me that will help. I want to be reassured that I'm not hurting baby but I also want to know how to feel better. I need to take care of my family my son. All I do is lye on the couch and let him watch tv all day. I'm also loosing patience with him because I feel so bad. I feel like I should be tougher and suck it up more for him. I'm trying but it's hard. I feel like I need a jab in the arm of some vitamins or something. I just need one good meal. By I can't get anything down. Sorry to sound pathetic.

Aww poor dear, I hope the doctor can give you some words to comfort your worries and also hope that you can get a good meal down soon! Do you have someone who could cook a favorite meal for you? I know it's hard to eat when you don't feel good, but maybe if you have a fovorite food prepared for you, maybe you could get it down. :hugs:


----------



## AlwaysPraying

:)

I had some buttered noodles for lunch today. I can't even imagine what I would choose to eat to be honest. I think I'll try a smoothie for dinner tonight to get some nutrition into me.


----------



## Cridge

I agree with Hello Kitty - it's always so much easier to eat food that someone else prepares....away from you! I'm sorry it's so rough - I really hope you're able to find some relief soon!


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Well now I'm having spotting. :( I could cry. My sickness has let up a little. That with the spotting has caused me some worry.


----------



## Sarah5642

Try having some calming chicken soop. Hope it works!


----------



## Cridge

Did you have your doc appointment yet? How did it go? Were you spotting before you went in? I hope it's nothing to be worried about, but I would definitely talk to your doctor again if it started after your appointment.

:hug:


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I had a scan today and all was wonderful. No reason for spotting which I'm grateful for. We're measuring about what I thought we should be too (7 weeks 4 days). Heart rate is high at 176. I have a history, lost our first son, and the first indication before we knew anything that a high heart rate was the first clue, so of course now I'm freaking out about that. 

I see my OB in 2 weeks and then have the full NT screening in another 2 weeks after that, so will know much more then. 

I'm glad to say my spotting is less than before and like I said, no reason for it. The tech said she doesn't even care about spotting, just bleeding, because it's so common and usually always not a big deal.


----------



## Cridge

Glad to hear all is well! I've never heard of a high hrate being a bad thing...??? I know around 9 weeks it's supposed to be up near 180, so I know that being close to that at 7 weeks is a bit early, but wouldn't that be a good thing?? :shrug: 

Are you still feeling better?


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm still sick as a dog but I think my pills are working for my ms. I'm not eating as much as I probably should but more than before that's for sure. 

As for the heart rate. It's a minor issue that they looked well past in that pregnancy. It wasn't until our final review of all my results that they saw the heart rate was high and that babies affected with this issue can have high heart rates. Alone it means nothing but with the other issues it added to the sad conclusion. That went the same for all his afflictions. Alone they were quite insignificant but together they were fatal. It presented so differently to the drs that we ended up being a very rare case. 

I guess thats why I'm so hyper sensitive to anything even close to not normal. In my sons pregnancy he presented perfect. They joked that he was the best teaching tool because every single measurement every time was bang on perfect or "average". 

I felt so lucky with our son after what we had gone through previously. Now I don't know how to feel. On one hand I've been through the worst and on the other hand I've been through the best. So now with number three what can I expect?!

Sorry if this is confusing. I know where my worry is coming from I guess. Which is just really me letting myself worry.


----------



## Cridge

I can see why you're worried, but try not to think about it. Worry just causes stress, which isn't good. There's nothing you can really do about it either way (this is my dh's favorite thing to tell me lately), so it's better to be as stress free as possible. Hopefully the high hr isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I guess there's always something to worry about. It's hard to just ride this ride!


----------

